# Mail (os Snow Leopard) : comment exporter mes e-mails ?



## apple_k (2 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'espère trouver une solution à mon problème ici.

*Ici, non, mais dans le forum "Internet et réseau" plus probablement.  *

Je m'explique :

Je possède une boite e-mail yahoo,ensuite j'ai créer une nouvelle boîte e-mail Gmail.
J'ai importer mes e-mails de yahoo sur Gmail et j'ai ensuite exporter mes e-mails qui se trouvait sur Gmail dans mon MAIL de mon macbook pro os snow leopard.
Mais le problème c'est que tout ces emails (à peu près 4000 lol) se trouve maintenant dans mon dossier MAIL/dossier POP/INBOX.mbox et plus dans mon compte Gmail ni yahoo.
donc dispo qu'a partir mon mac que j'aimerai revendre pour m'en acheter un nouveau.

Je souhaiterai remettre ces e-mails en ligne c'est à dire soit sur mon compte yahoo ou Gmail pour que je puisse les avoir en ligne et donc dispo partout.
Mais je n'y arrive pas a partir de MAIL de faire l'exportation.
Si qlq un a une solution se serait génial.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Juin 2012)

Tu peux très bien exporter tes e-mail dans un dossier que tu ré-importeras sur ton nouvel ordinateur


----------



## apple_k (2 Juin 2012)

je les voudrais en ligne en faite...
ok je viens de lire la modif dsl merci encore


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Juin 2012)

tu peux aussi essayer de reconfigurer le compte en IMAP au lieu de POP faut aussi le faiseur gmail et la cela va peut-^tre te recopier le contenu sur ton compte gmail


----------



## apple_k (2 Juin 2012)

ok je vais essayer....
En faite je veux recuperer les emails stocker sur le mac vers la serveur de ma boite email yahoo ou gmail, le faite qe je me mette en IMAP va jsute changer la facon de les recevoir...


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Juin 2012)

1) sur webmail dans paramètre compte gmail tu actives IMAP

sur mail au niveau du compte ( préférences)  tu mets imap.gmail.com en serveur de réception puis sous l'onglet avancé tu mets port 993 SSL


----------



## apple_k (2 Juin 2012)

j'ai fait la manip que tu m'a dit, maintenant comment je fait pour recuperer les emails de MAIL vers gmail?
stp


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Juin 2012)

et bien je pense que ton mac va se synchroniser... avec Gmail

Mais avant moi j'aurais quand meme exporter tous mes e-mail dans un dossier car si la manie ne fonctionne pas dans le bon sens tu risques de tout perdre pour exporte le contenu d'un BAL 

Barre de menu BAL exporter la boite mail

RQ: voir s'il faut âs aussi sous comportement des BAL ( preferneces ) mettre stocker sur le serveur )

apres tu fais barre de menu bal synchroniser


----------



## apple_k (2 Juin 2012)

j'ai fait la manip que tu m'a dit, maintenant comment je fait pour recuperer les emails de MAIL vers gmail?
stp 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------

Je viens de faire la manip que tu ma dit.
Maintenant comment je fait pour récuperer mes emails de MAiL vers gmail parce que qan je suis sur gmail parametre et quil me demdande importer email il me demande une adresse email je doit mettre quoi vu que mes emails qe je veux importer sont dans le mac et pas dans une adresse email????:mouais:


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Juin 2012)

ben tu mets rien.... il faut pas faire importer depuis Gmail... normalement en IMAP tu as sur le webmail la meme chose que sur le mac. donc moi je te conseil FORTEMENT de faire un export dans un dossier sur ton mac que tu conserveras...

Normalement Gmail devrait pouvoir récupérer ton mail sur gmail si c'est bien paramètre... ( jamsi essayer dans ce sens là )

j'ai testé chez moi un e-mail dans la bal réception de gmail en imap se retrouve bien sur le compte gmail ( en webmail)

Ce que tu peux faire pour coir si ça fonctionne 

tu prend un e-mail que tu sauvegardes sur ton bureau puis tu le glisse a bouleau sur ton comptes gmail


----------



## apple_k (3 Juin 2012)

dsl pour le retard mais hier soir j'ai attendu jusqua 00H30 je voyais pas reponse, je suis parti me coucher, je pense qe mon explorer devait buger...
j'essai la manip toute suite et jte dit quoi...


----------



## apple_k (3 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai fini et ça à marché!!!!!
j'ai reussi à mettre mes e-mails dans Gmail en suivant ton conseil jte remercie bcp!!!! ainsi que toute l'épuipe du forum.:love:


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Juin 2012)

de rien... sur ton prochain mc configure en imap ton compte gmail.


----------

